# Iptables + battle.net internal hosting problem [SOLVED]

## CooDy

I hope I have posted this in the correct section.

My problem has persisted for quite some time and I have done extensive research on the net finding several solutions, which proved to be wrong. I am at last turning to this forum hoping I can resolve this.

The problem occurs when I host a warcraft 3 game on the battle.net and want people from internal network to join my games. Games show as unjoinable, while people from external networks connect normally. 

I have a router connected to a server and each computer on its own eth to connect to the internet I use nat and I think that must be the problem, however I am no expert.

This is my firewall:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> IPTABLES='/sbin/iptables'
> ...

 

I have commented certain lines I tried, but did not work. I have also tried forwarding each port to the server port and looping back all the traffic from internal computers. None of which has worked. Does anyone have an idea or a working setup he can share.

Thanks.

----------

## bunder

Being an iptables thing, let's try N+S.   :Wink: 

Moved from Gamers & Players to Networking & Security.

----------

## CooDy

Ok, RTFM rule applies to me as well.

I remade my own iptables scheme and stopped looking for excuses and easy solutions.

It was quite easy once I realised how the packets are labelled and how iptables changes the destination and source ips.

I also fixed masquerading to SNAT, which is a better solution for static ips (RTFM!).

What I really forgot was to allow traffic from one internal eth to another, that was never mentioned in any example I found, since it is so very basic ... that always happens to me.

If anyone else gets this problem here is my iptables again ... and it works perfectly.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> IPTABLES='/sbin/iptables'
> ...

 

Hope it helps someone avoid wasting time over this.

----------

